

Ask HN: Is freelancer huge in China? where to find Chinese freelancer? - guest666

I am curious as I need to hire someone who is well versed in China market and its social media.<p>I tried odesk, but it seems like there are not many Chinese freelancers on odesk.<p>Thanks.
======
hegallis
[http://www.sandaha.com/](http://www.sandaha.com/) for instance, however, you
need to be able to read Chinese.

------
masiello
www.v2ex.com

